# Grand terismo 6 drifting?



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Anyone play online? Just learning the basics of drifting and playing around with different drift set ups, anyone with a headset would be good :thumb:


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

Play on it occasionally borin69 👍


----------

